# Slightly Unusual Bird Poses



## DLeeT (Mar 20, 2014)

Misc shots that thought a little different.  Join the fun -- if you have some weird bird shots, throw 'em in!  Lee




I'm told this is a Golden-Crowned Kingket:


I have a following sequence to this shot that is adults only. 


I have no idea what this bird is doing.


"Gotta light?"


I know they're light, but hanging from a dead leaf?!


"Hey, I ain't no flying feathered freak!"


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 20, 2014)

lol, bird porn.  Thats hilarious.   Nice set.


----------



## badrano (Mar 20, 2014)

I've heard of the headless horseman, but not the headless bird.

Nice pics.


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 20, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> lol, bird porn.  Thats hilarious.   Nice set.



Hey Steve:  They don't call it the "birds and the bees" for nothing!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## NedM (Mar 20, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## baturn (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's one.


----------



## limr (Mar 20, 2014)

Fun!

Here are a couple:


----------



## b_twill (Mar 20, 2014)

Been lurking for quite a while but thought I would add a snowy doing some preflight warm up stretches.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)

These are awesome!


----------



## 2Nykon (Mar 20, 2014)

Very cool Bird photos.
More more more


----------



## BillM (Mar 20, 2014)

What the hell is going on in here !!!!







:mrgreen:


----------



## pjaye (Mar 20, 2014)

BillM said:


> What the hell is going on in here !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 20, 2014)

Ha! Great shots all 

I have a couple lol

What Bill?






There's nothing behind me...





Oh hai!








Eagle Goose?


----------



## BillM (Mar 20, 2014)

They always look like they are about to say something, but they never do


----------



## BillM (Mar 20, 2014)

They love doing that stuff, they are a beautiful creature but they sure are more than a little strange lol



b_twill said:


> Been lurking for quite a while but thought I would add a snowy doing some preflight warm up stretches.
> 
> View attachment 68960


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 20, 2014)

I am going to stomp you, you little ducker.



IMG_0015 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Mar 20, 2014)

b_twill said:


> Been lurking for quite a while but thought I would add a snowy doing some preflight warm up stretches.
> 
> View attachment 68960



Lol... my local Snowy does the same thing:


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 20, 2014)

The Pigeon does aerobics stretches as well.



IMG_1430 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 20, 2014)

OK I'll bite.


----------



## limr (Mar 20, 2014)

Some very rude geese:




Day 79 - Geese butts by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 20, 2014)

haha, those are all great, I've got a few I can post up...these are all older and I know I've posted at least a few in other threads...


----------



## baturn (Mar 21, 2014)

These are all great everyone. I especially these two eagles in the snow. Excellent, Aloicious.


----------



## baturn (Mar 21, 2014)

Found another.


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow!  I'm glad I started this thread!  Too many GREAT shots and comments to answer independently, so thanks to all for posting and as a new guy, I'm again amazed at the talent on the Forum.

Looking forward to seeing more!  Here's a couple more I found:

Try this sober:


"I'm the coolest Goose on Moose Lake!"


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 21, 2014)

b_twill said:


> Been lurking for quite a while but thought I would add a snowy doing some preflight warm up stretches.
> 
> View attachment 68960



Very nice shot!  Hope to see more from you soon.  Lee


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> They always look like they are about to say something, but they never do




That's because they are saying it all behind your back. Evil birds! (I was going to type Angry Birds but that game is even more evil)


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> Wow! I'm glad I started this thread! Too many GREAT shots and comments to answer independently, so thanks to all for posting and as a new guy, I'm again amazed at the talent on the Forum.




The people on this board are amazing. Even to those of us (like me) who take crappy pictures. They really are a great group of people and I've gotten some great advice from here.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> haha, those are all great, I've got a few I can post up...these are all older and I know I've posted at least a few in other threads...




Best one so far! Hilarious!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome to the board DLee!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > haha, those are all great, I've got a few I can post up...these are all older and I know I've posted at least a few in other threads...
> ...



That looks like me getting a eye exam trying to read the small letters on the chart.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 21, 2014)

Ha! I agree, keep them coming all! lol!

Just remembered about this one, male cardinals will crack seeds and bring them to the young lady they fancy.  This is him giving her the seed and the smitten? look on his face as she accepts it lol!!


----------



## baturn (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool set Ms. Rabbit!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 21, 2014)

Some really fun shots here!  I'll play--goodness knows I've taken my share of oddly-posed bird shots!

My all-time favorite, the Chia Wren:



May9_8657editweb by sm4him, on Flickr

Another favorite, just wish it wasn't so noisy, but I'd pretty much lost all my light by the time this little Golden-Crowned Kinglet decided to gaze at me curiously:



Nov21_9117editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 21, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Aloicious said:
> ...



heh, I call it "How YOU doin'" like he's trying to pick someone up in a bar. 

here's a couple more from the same sequence:

this is my current facebook profile pic:





rawr!


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 21, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Ha! I agree, keep them coming all! lol!
> 
> Just remembered about this one, male cardinals will crack seeds and bring them to the young lady they fancy.  This is him giving her the seed and the smitten? look on his face as she accepts it lol!!




*This looks familiar -- I think I've been in this guy's shoes a few times.    Lee*


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



These just made me burst out laughing at work. Loudly. 
And so did Sharon's with the grass on the head.


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2014)

I really need to start saving more of my "strange" shots lol


----------



## TJNY (Mar 21, 2014)

From my Red Wing Black Bird post.  Might belong here instead!


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 21, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > haha, those are all great, I've got a few I can post up...these are all older and I know I've posted at least a few in other threads...
> ...



Great shot.  You just want to give it a hug.


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like this thread is winding down, so wanted to thank each and every one for all the great shots and comments.  It has been much fun!  

Cheers, Lee


----------



## nzmacro (Mar 24, 2014)

Not so quick Lee 

White faced Heron



Damn ear wax !!




That one I call the "Head butt"




"I know I left it in there somewhere"

All the best Lee and don't start me on the Kingfisher ;-)

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 24, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Not so quick Lee
> 
> White faced Heron
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WELCOME TO THE FORUM, DANNY!  AND POST A FEW OF YOUR KINGFISHERS!

For the others on the forum, being a new guy myself, I mentioned this great forum to Danny.  Danny is a Kiwi and a superlative bird photographer, particularly BIFs. The really interesting thing is he does it all with old Canon legacy lenses: _manual focus_ and no IS.

Check out his stuff here:

Welcome to birds in action of the feathered kind

Flickr: birdsinaction's Photostream

He has been very helpful to me in my efforts and is as nice a gentleman as you will ever meet.   Lee


----------



## sm4him (Mar 24, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Not so quick Lee
> 
> White faced Heron
> 
> ...



:lmao: ^That one is awesome!
Welcome to TPF, Danny!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 24, 2014)

This is the kind of thread that people will come back to once in awhile and post things. In fact, I wonder if maybe it should be moved to the Photo Themes section. If you want to pursue that, OP, I'd just check with a mod about moving it.

This weekend, while going through some pictures I'd taken earlier in the week, I saw one that immediately made me think of this thread:


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 24, 2014)

sm4him said:


> This is the kind of thread that people will come back to once in awhile and post things. In fact, I wonder if maybe it should be moved to the Photo Themes section. If you want to pursue that, OP, I'd just check with a mod about moving it.
> 
> This weekend, while going through some pictures I'd taken earlier in the week, I saw one that immediately made me think of this thread:
> 
> View attachment 69326



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
That is one great shot!  His feathers almost look soaked, which I thought didn't happen with waterfowl.  Thanks for adding.

As far as the themes, I'm a new guy so don't really know what would be best.  I think the thread was about to go to sleep until Danny posted his fine shots.  Perhaps let it mellow for a while and see what happens?  But if you think it should be a theme -- with your much greater experience on TPF, you certainly have my permission (if even needed ) to do whatever.

Thanks, Lee


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 24, 2014)

yeah, we're not done here....

here's a couple more from last year:

happy fish:





I call this one "I told you I could fit up here"


----------



## baturn (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool owl!


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 24, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> yeah, we're not done here....
> 
> here's a couple more from last year:
> 
> ...



All your shots are superb!  Lee


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Lee...

Most of these have already been posted elsewhere in the forum, so sorry about the repetition if others have already seen some of them, they just fit this thread really well hehe...

here's another eagle who looks a little unhappy with the gull...


----------



## b_twill (Mar 24, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> Thanks Lee...
> 
> Most of these have already been posted elsewhere in the forum, so sorry about the repetition if others have already seen some of them, they just fit this thread really well hehe...
> 
> here's another eagle who looks a little unhappy with the gull...



That's a great shot!  Really looks like that gull is about to have it's tail feathers plucked!


----------



## limr (Mar 24, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> yeah, we're not done here....
> 
> here's a couple more from last year:
> 
> I call this one "I told you I could fit up here"



Love how sheepish he looks! Actually reminds me of one of my cats, who also gets that look when she's done something wrong 

And yeah, I can see this thread becoming part of Photo Themes and being added to for a long time! I just took some of a swan that I hope come out well enough to post here.

Lee, if you peruse the Photo Themes subforum, you'll find threads that started years ago that still get updated. They'll go in fits and starts. Photo Themes

This thread would fit in perfectly.

(As a side note, I am partial to the name "Lee" since it was my nickname for a long time. My college and grad school friends still call me Lee. Then I became Leo. Here on TPF, I'm Lenny )


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 25, 2014)

(As a side note, I am partial to the name "Lee" since it was my nickname for a long time. My college and grad school friends still call me Lee. Then I became Leo. Here on TPF, I'm Lenny 

LEE: From now on, I'm going to call you "Lee," Lee. -- Lee


----------



## limr (Mar 25, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> (As a side note, I am partial to the name "Lee" since it was my nickname for a long time. My college and grad school friends still call me Lee. Then I became Leo. Here on TPF, I'm Lenny
> 
> LEE: From now on, I'm going to call you "Lee," Lee. -- Lee



Okay, Lee! 
-Lee


----------



## sm4him (Mar 25, 2014)

I've asked a Moderator about moving this into the Photo Themes. Hopefully that'll happen soon!

In the meantime, here's another favorite of mine, that I posted in my own thread some time ago:

Not really sure if he was waving at me, or giving me a hawk's version of "the finger." :lmao:




Nov20_9002editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 25, 2014)

Ha! That's awesome Sharon lol!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 25, 2014)

Bird problems.... overnight icing!

This little guy was chewing on a "drop" of ice on it's claw that formed overnight I assume since this was taken early in the morning lol


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I've asked a Moderator about moving this into the Photo Themes. Hopefully that'll happen soon!
> 
> In the meantime, here's another favorite of mine, that I posted in my own thread some time ago:
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow! That is a super shot!

Thanks Sharon for looking into the move -- and it sure didn't take long!  

I redid the "feeder fight" shots -- no where near the quality of this but perhaps the PP is toned down a bit. Lee


----------



## CourtSC (Mar 25, 2014)

This was my very first day of taking pictures...and I just got lucky with this!  I know there are ways to improve the picture for sure, but can't help but love this guy!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Mar 25, 2014)

Some of the photos are really funny hahaha


----------



## DLeeT (Mar 25, 2014)

CourtSC said:


> This was my very first day of taking pictures...and I just got lucky with this!  I know there are ways to improve the picture for sure, but can't help but love this guy!
> 
> View attachment 69442



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your first day of taking pictures?  Man-oh-man, you look like a pro!  Great shot!

And welcome to the forum -- I'm a new guy too.  Lee


----------



## TJNY (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## baturn (Mar 25, 2014)

From yesterday afternoon. We got a little unusual (for this time of year) sunshine.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 4, 2014)

Ehhhh, what's up doc. Are yu coming up or should I drop something on ya.






White faced Heron up a tree, the daft look on its face tickled me at the time.

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 4, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Ehhhh, what's up doc. Are yu coming up or should I drop something on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, Danny -- this one had me laughing big time!  :mrgreen:  Lee


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 5, 2014)

Sacred kingfisher.

*"No photos please, I'm camera shy"* 






All the best Lee, a fun thread 

Danny.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome shots Danny! Here's a couple of mine..

#1 It's that way!






#2 What do you mean fly?


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 10, 2014)

SILLY GOOSE



​


----------



## pjaye (Apr 10, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Ehhhh, what's up doc. Are yu coming up or should I drop something on ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL He looks like he's about 12 feet tall!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 10, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Sacred kingfisher.
> 
> *"No photos please, I'm camera shy"*
> 
> ...



This one is my absolute favorite in this thread.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 10, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> nzmacro said:
> 
> 
> > Sacred kingfisher.
> ...


==========================================
Danny is a superlative photographer, particularly at BIFs and he uses legacy lenses: no stabilization, no auto-focus, no auto anything.  More important, he is also a fine gent and has been very helpful in giving CONSTRUCTIVE, friendly advice.  Check out his two web sites.  Lee


----------



## pjaye (Apr 10, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> ==========================================
> Danny is a superlative photographer, particularly at BIFs and he uses legacy lenses: no stabilization, no auto-focus, no auto anything. More important, he is also a fine gent and has been very helpful in giving CONSTRUCTIVE, friendly advice. Check out his two web sites. Lee



Stunning shots. Just beautiful. Bookmarked both.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 11, 2014)

Gees, thanks Lee, appreciated and Barb as well. 

Enjoying this forum Lee and thanks for the heads up. Far better than where we were IMO and at least its a mixed camera forum, not a one branded version. 

All the best and thanks you two. I'll dig out a couple more Lee 

Danny.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 11, 2014)

Sacred Kingfisher.

_Will someone please turn down the wind!!_







_Shaaakeee, ratttleee and roolll 
_





All the best folks.

Danny.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 11, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Danny is a superlative photographer, particularly at BIFs and he uses legacy lenses: no stabilization, no auto-focus, no auto anything.  More important, he is also a fine gent and has been very helpful in giving CONSTRUCTIVE, friendly advice.  Check out his two web sites.  Lee



Agree with each and every word of it..Great shots Danny..


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 11, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Awesome shots Danny! Here's a couple of mine..
> 
> #1 It's that way!
> 
> ...



Great shots Raj. That second one cracks me up   Excellent details but its like a huge fluff ball. Wonderful to see  Nice shots Raj.

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 11, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Sacred Kingfisher.
> 
> _Will someone please turn down the wind!!_
> 
> ...



Wow!  That first guy is one fierce looking dude.  If he had weighed 200 pounds, I'll bet you would have been running the other way! :mrgreen:  Both a hoot -- if you can say that about a Kingfisher.  It must have been blowing a gale to ruffle their feathers like that!  Lee


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 11, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Great shots Raj. That second one cracks me up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Danny..   Those are called brahminy kites, I love their unique beak colours..


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 11, 2014)

#What'cha looking at?


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 11, 2014)

LOL, love that look you are getting in that one Raj   That sort of look we really try and get. So very curious that look, love it.

Danny.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 11, 2014)

Stop yelling at me!











This guy sat like this on a rock for nearly a minute with his mouth open, not making a sound.


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 11, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> This guy sat like this on a rock for nearly a minute with his mouth open, not making a sound.



that's funny, I've seen birds do that a bit too, especially ravens, I think it might be something to do with temperature regulation.


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

Hatfields and McCoys


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 11, 2014)

BillM said:


> Hatfields and McCoys



Why are they not talking to each other?


----------



## BillM (Apr 11, 2014)

Their family's have been feuding for years 

Hatfield?McCoy feud - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 12, 2014)

BillM said:


> Hatfields and McCoys



Or perhaps husband and wife?  Lee


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 12, 2014)

*WORLD'S MOST BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!!  MUST SEE!!!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*







  Hey, don't you know beauty is in the eye of the beholder? :lmao::roll::smileys:
* ​


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 12, 2014)

I actually do find it fascinating.  Is this a condor?


----------



## BillM (Apr 12, 2014)

That would be a turkey vulture


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep, turkey vulture, very common scavenger bird around here.  Ugly as can be, but they are beautiful fliers.  Lee


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 12, 2014)

The turkey vulture might have a face like Freddy Kruger, but they're still very beautiful birds, especially in flight. personally I think the California condor is a fairly ugly bird, but they're still amazing to see (HUGE! too)


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2014)

A Camera Shy Swan Pose.I think this one is more then slightly though.

IMG_0412 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye (Apr 12, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> *WORLD'S MOST BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!!  MUST SEE!!!
> *
> *
> *
> ...



That was mean!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 12, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> A Camera Shy Swan Pose.I think this one is more then slightly though.
> 
> IMG_0412 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr



Great seeing this thread and shots still going   excellent shots in this thread and what a gorgeous model there Lee  

Dave, that's where wildlife meets natural art IMO. What a gorgeous pose even without the head or eye showing, a true beauty !!. Well seen and taken with beautiful form and feathering texture.

Danny.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Danny! Honestly, I didn't think it was worthy of posting it but I figured why not.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 12, 2014)

Got this one today.. made me chuckle.



20140412 1546 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

Trying to work out a caption for that one Rob  Darn hot turf !! or was that a deadly spider I stepped on or not. Love it. 

All the best Robbin. 

Danny.


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

not an unusual pose for a human, but probably is for a bird, but I call this one Rico Suave, the Raven. 

(slightly interesting note he has a slightly red tint to his feathers because he's been scavenging for food in the shores of the great salt lake which turns a reddish color each year due to a certain bacteria in the water.)


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

'this white stuff is cold!'





okay, so I'm stretching on the 'unusual pose' part in some of these, but hey it does say "slightly" unusual


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 13, 2014)

BillM said:


> That would be a turkey vulture



lol.. who gave this name? It's like they ran out of name and thought, hey lets take two random birds and create a new name.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

Great shots Justin. That Eagle would be one of the most powerful I have seen on the net. That is one Eagle I would not want to mess with   So strong looking with that foot up and that intense stare. Wonderful to see !!.

All the best Justin and it fits in well.

Danny.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay  The Sacred Kingfisher is about the size of a Sparrow, but no way would I survive too long with this one 

I call this one ...... *Mr* Eastwood






All the best folks.

Danny. :bigangel:


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 13, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Thanks Danny! Honestly, I didn't think it was worthy of posting it but I figured why not.



Well worth posting, David.  Keep 'em coming!  Lee
P. S.  My feelings are a little hurt -- not one "like" on my beautiful bird shot. :violin:


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Danny! Honestly, I didn't think it was worthy of posting it but I figured why not.
> ...



That's because its love Lee, not like. That is one bird I want to give a big kiss to mate


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

In fact Lee, I'll kiss that one of yours if you kiss this one 







Go for it mate


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

nzmacro said:


>



HA!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 13, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Danny! Honestly, I didn't think it was worthy of posting it but I figured why not.
> ...



You have two now 

Danny - The picture of Mr. Eastwood along with the caption made my day. He looks pretty angry on you.. lol :mrgreen: Gonna re-watch the movie..


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 13, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> 'this white stuff is cold!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*AS THE OFFICIAL, GENUINE, DESIGNATED, BONDED OP OF THIS HERE THREAD I DO HERE PRONOUNCE THIS HERE PHOTO* *ACCEPTABLE TO THIS HERE FORUM AND THIS HERE THREAD AND DO HEREBY STATE THAT IT IS ALSO A SUPER SHOT (HEAR! HEAR)!!  AND JUSTIN IS HEREBY REQUIRED TO POST FURTHER ENTRIES... HERE.  LEE, OP, WHATS IN CHARGE HERE.*


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 13, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> In fact Lee, I'll kiss that one of yours if you kiss this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where in the world did you find this photo of my ex-wife!!??  Lee


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 13, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> In fact Lee, I'll kiss that one of yours if you kiss this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid he'll hurt me if I stare at his pic any longer :blackeye:


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> *AS THE OFFICIAL, GENUINE, DESIGNATED, BONDED OP OF THIS HERE THREAD I DO HERE PRONOUNCE THIS HERE PHOTO* *ACCEPTABLE TO THIS HERE FORUM AND THIS HERE THREAD AND DO HEREBY STATE THAT IT IS ALSO A SUPER SHOT (HEAR! HEAR)!!  AND JUSTIN IS HEREBY REQUIRED TO POST FURTHER ENTRIES... HERE.  LEE, OP, WHATS IN CHARGE HERE.*



as you wish hehe...

"RUN AWAY!!!"


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 13, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > 'this white stuff is cold!'
> ...



LOL, well put Lee, that is one heck of a shot for sure. Hopefully one day I might get to see these. Look at the power and details in that shot. Breathtaking work and Eagle !!

Gees Justin, that second shot is more like ...... Scatter ya little flying rats


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, one more as I finish up my shift tonight...and its of a baby Great Horned Owl.

"SQUIRREL!"


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> DLeeT said:
> 
> 
> > Aloicious said:
> ...



Thanks, the details on this aren't quite what i would have liked but its like a 95% crop, so 'eh I'll take what I can get...


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 13, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> Okay, one more as I finish up my shift tonight...and its of a baby Great Horned Owl.
> 
> "SQUIRREL!"



All of these shots have been gorgeous, Justin, and Danny is right -- I wouldn't mess with that eagle either!  Lee


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 13, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 13, 2014)

Haha some good ones in here!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 13, 2014)

Love #2.. what are these? Look like owls to me, with severe lower jaw dysfunction.. They look seriously happy in the first shot too 

Nice shots.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is one I took today of a Red-Bellied woodpecker just hanging out.

IMG_0513 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 13, 2014)

Incoming!


083 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr


----------



## CourtSC (Apr 13, 2014)

Terribly unsuccessful day at the Bird of Prey center....someday I'll figure out how to increase shutter speed to catch some of these birds moving (everything is insanely blurry)!  But for today, this one cracked me up!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 14, 2014)

Ha, these just keep getting better. What a great thread this is and having a blast looking at these shots. They all bring a huge smiles. Some of the looks and poses are amazing to see . In fact some of those Owl's, I have no idea how you even see them !!

A real classic with the Canada Goose coming in on top that poor little one, LOL. A Woodie just hanging upside down and now this one above that looks like me after just one beer !!.

Keep them coming folks, this is one fun bird thread. Thank to Lee for the thread as well.

Danny.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 14, 2014)

_*Hey Joe, check this out ........... Awww no thanks !!

Darn pervert.

*_​Danny.


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 14, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Love #2.. what are these? Look like owls to me, with severe lower jaw dysfunction.. They look seriously happy in the first shot too
> 
> Nice shots.



Thanks Raj. They are tawny frogmouths, related to the nightjars. When they are serious about hiding you are lucky to see them!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 14, 2014)

danielklaer said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Love #2.. what are these? Look like owls to me, with severe lower jaw dysfunction.. They look seriously happy in the first shot too
> ...



They camouflage themselves so well by the looks, nature is magic sometimes and those are just drop dead gorgeous. Very well spotted and taken. So can you go by the sound during the day, or is it just hope you spot them ??.

All the best and wonderful shots.

Danny.


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 14, 2014)

Naa they are silent of a day. It is just luck the first time. They are creatures of habit though so future spotting is easier (if you know the location). They are fairly common in and around Brisbane.

Jabiru looking down his beak at me today!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 14, 2014)

Ahhh but they changed the name Jabiru. Although I still call them that  Fine head on shot and great background for this one. Excellent in fact. 

I spent time in "Fogg Dam" in Darwin for a shoot and man what a place that is if you ever get the chance to get up that way. Jabiru's, Egrets, Azzure Kingfishers, you name it . Just stay out of the water ways, some huge crocs up there and saw a few of them a bit too close up. Man you guys have some species and varieties over there. I'm envious, but in a good way.

All the best and terrific head on shot !!. Captured the natural colours beautifully.

Danny.


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Danny,

Thank you for the kind words. Ah yeah 'black necked stork'. I had to look it up! May be similar to black boys which are now 'grass trees'. New names nobody uses haha. I really do want to get up to Darwin and the Kimberly its true, but the grass is always greener. The South island of NZ is a magic place and with the Kea being my favourite species, I am the one who is envious! 

*North island is probably pretty good too, I just haven't been there yet!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 14, 2014)

danielklaer said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Ah yeah 'black necked stork'. I had to look it up! May be similar to black boys which are now 'grass trees'. New names nobody uses haha. I really do want to get up to Darwin and the Kimberly its true, but the grass is always greener. The South island of NZ is a magic place and with the Kea being my favourite species, I am the one who is envious!
> 
> *North island is probably pretty good too, I just haven't been there yet!



Awww some of those rock forms up in Kimberly are to die for. Very prehistoric look to them, in fact that entire area. You would love it. We were there in the wet season and a ton of tropical birds were in and BTW, that name Black necked Stork just doesn't work for those extraordinary large colourful birds. If you have a full side on shot, please post it up. People in here will wonder what they struck  I've only got a few taken on my wife's point and shoot. Next time I'll take the long lenses now I know what's there.

All the best next door and its a beauty !!

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 14, 2014)

danielklaer said:


> Naa they are silent of a day. It is just luck the first time. They are creatures of habit though so future spotting is easier (if you know the location). They are fairly common in and around Brisbane.
> 
> Jabiru looking down his beak at me today!




Super shot!  And -- repeating myself -- it is always a pleasure to view birds one doesn't see at home.  Hope to see more "birds of OZ!"  Lee


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 14, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Awww some of those rock forms up in Kimberly are to die for. Very prehistoric look to them, in fact that entire area. You would love it. We were there in the wet season and a ton of tropical birds were in and BTW, that name Black necked Stork just doesn't work for those extraordinary large colourful birds. If you have a full side on shot, please post it up. People in here will wonder what they struck  I've only got a few taken on my wife's point and shoot. Next time I'll take the long lenses now I know what's there.
> 
> All the best next door and its a beauty !!
> 
> Danny.



Not the best but closest I had if people are interested. This ones a female (yellow eye).

Without the sheen they just look black but with an overcast sky or morning/afternoon light the colours are great


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 14, 2014)

​


----------



## baturn (Apr 17, 2014)

One from a couple of years ago, just for fun.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 17, 2014)

Great sharp images Lee, and taking this thread to another level with those story lines


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 17, 2014)

Ha, great commentary Lee and fits them well   Very well done and great shots.

That is so darn cute Brian  Just the look on its face says it all, a cheeky little one I reckon. 

Ahhh what I've got ............

White faced Heron's







*Excuse me, do I look like a dog !!


*​All the best folks, great shots and fun in here 

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 17, 2014)

The good ones just keep coming!  Lee


​


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 18, 2014)

My little pal Elroy. As usual, angling for a scratch! Not from my flickr, I try to save that for my wildlife stuff.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 18, 2014)

danielklaer said:


> My little pal Elroy. As usual, angling for a scratch! Not from my flickr, I try to save that for my wildlife stuff.



Really a cute shot, Daniel.  Perhaps you ought to post it and maybe some other parrot shots on the Wildlife forum too.  Make Elroy a star!  Lee


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 18, 2014)

danielklaer said:


> My little pal Elroy. As usual, angling for a scratch! Not from my flickr, I try to save that for my wildlife stuff.



Looks like he's loving life!


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you Matt and Lee 



DLeeT said:


> Really a cute shot, Daniel.  Perhaps you ought to post it and maybe some other parrot shots on the Wildlife forum too.  Make Elroy a star!  Lee



I am not good at catching the 'moment', emotions etc. Probably why I stick to natural behaviours of wild animals and avoid people images like the plague haha  

Your kind words have given me confidence to put this one on my flickr though and that sure does sound like a fun little project where I could practice these skills  I'll try and put something together and post it up when I have a set


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 19, 2014)

People images !!! Aww that's my wife's job, I avoid it as well Dan 

Darn cute shot Dan and big smiles for that one Lee Ha.   Well taken.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 19, 2014)

I am not good at catching the 'moment', emotions etc. Probably why I stick to natural behaviours of wild animals and avoid people images like the plague haha  

Your kind words have given me confidence to put this one on my flickr though and that sure does sound like a fun little project where I could practice these skills  I'll try and put something together and post it up when I have a set [/QUOTE]

==========================================================

Confidence?  If I took as beautiful of photographs as yours, I would be posting them all over the place, Daniel!  You have some gorgeous shots on your Flickr site, especially the bird portraits.  Looking forward to seeing what you put together, but post some of those portraits too -- many are of birds most of us don't have within five thousand miles of us.  Lee

P. S. You can keep the snakes.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Apr 23, 2014)

This little guy has come to trust me a bit.

​


----------



## BillM (Apr 23, 2014)

I think your nuthatch is part bat lol


----------



## BillM (Apr 24, 2014)

That must be one mean turtle he's got there !!!






Or is it the fact that he is surrounded by them ???


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 24, 2014)

Dunno Bill.  Looks to me like he is just curious and wondering what kinda weirdo goose iz zat!  Lee


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Apr 25, 2014)

Sometimes, life is a walk in the park.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 25, 2014)

"This is just rain falling....NOT tears" *sniff*sniff*



DSCN0661 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 25, 2014)

"Have you seen my cars keys?"



DSCN0786 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 25, 2014)

And only because I look for any reason possible to post this pic...



Hawk-Final-PS by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Apr 25, 2014)

And now you've given me a reason to post this for the second time:


----------



## limr (Apr 25, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> "This is just rain falling....NOT tears" *sniff*sniff*
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0661 by linktheworld219, on Flickr



Oh, I just want to give him a hug! But I'd also like to keep my eyes


----------

